# positives--tell everyone about something good today



## Guest

I got on the treadmill for 45 min. today
i just wanted everyone to say something good about thier day
maybe if someone else is feeling shi%^&y then it would life thier spirits?
thnks-today


----------



## Kelson12

I went out to eat for my Mom's birthday.


----------



## Guest

I watched Non Phixion's The Green DVD

and soon I will be writing some rediuloid lyrics


----------



## stickdude

i watched harold & kumar today again. funny movie. can't wait for a sequel, if there is one


----------



## Guest

was harold and kumar really funny? i have needed to rent e movie lately--i also enjoy thriller/scary movies---any suggestions????GOOd ones??thanks 2day

hey everyone thanks for replying to my post. i need that


----------



## enngirl5

School wasn't as miserable, I learned some stuff, and I lost a pound.


----------



## enngirl5

School wasn't as miserable, I learned some stuff, and I lost a pound.


----------



## Guest

Today...do you have cyber-tourette's? - Today

I masturbated to Wild Things on TBS - 2day


----------



## dreamcatcher

zig......possibily a bit to much detail there...lol

today i have been out to boxtrim[boxing and exercise] on my own which is something i havent been able to do since aquiring dp.....and guess what....nothing bad happened


----------



## maria

I went to Body Shop to get foundation, and was helped by a really nice sales woman who I enjoyed talking to. But somehow I ended up buying stuff for 60 euros (ca 80 dollars).


----------



## g-funk

I ate a nice muffin, my cat licked my ear and I picked up a set of photos which I don't look terrible in.


----------



## Guest

i will get to see family and friends i ahev not seen in awhile today...i am very pumped about that......i should do this everyday. this makes me feel so much better...reading everyones posts are very refreshing!


----------



## enngirl5

I agree this is a good thread. Today I got a quiz back and made a 100. And it's Friday and we have a 3-day weekend! YAY!!!


----------



## Guest

My step brother, who is 12, is really into Darts at the moment, so he comes round after School, and we play and drink coke for a few hours, its actually turned into the best part of the day for me at the moment.

Sig


----------



## Guest

I tried thinking of something nice that happened during my day. I failed miserably, but at least I tried. Thats a positive!


----------



## falling_free

I found the future sound of london album life forms for 9.99 today and baught it


----------



## Guest

I spent hours last night wrapped up in the arms of the most amazing person i've ever been with

and today I finally paid for my classes so now it's official, I am a full-time college student.

Oh, and I had a really good breakfast today and I have the day off from work!  yes!

this post is good, let's keep it goin'


----------



## DutchMark

I've finished my first semester at college so i'm 2 weeks of, also I started to lower my paxil dose today, that's positive! isn't it?


----------



## Guest

I went with my friends in a restaurant, then we shopped and had coffee. All this with 2 babies with us.

I felt very spaced out but made it.

Cynthia xxx


----------



## Guest

When I walked to the supermarket today a guy stopped me and asked me for directions. When explaining to him what streets he needed
to take, a girl came cycling towards us and said to me 'well now that youre busy anyway, could you tell me the directions to so and so?'
She told me I should start my own Bureau of Directions.
I thought that was funny.


----------



## Axel19

Yesterday I broke my record for squatting at the gym. Squatting is just as it sounds you squat and stand up with a large weight on your back about ten times. For anyone who hasn't tried it, it f*cking kills, and I often chicken out cos' of the pain, but this time I did it.


----------



## Guest

falling_free said:


> I found the future sound of london album life forms for 9.99 today and baught it


Thats a good deal. I bought their Accelerator album years ago for a staggering 25 bucks. Gay capitalism.


----------



## Guest

Hmmhhh. I stole 3 video games from my old roommates as I moved out. too bad they were shit and I want to shove them up my arse.


----------



## Guest

today I ate cheeseburgers for lunch!  made my whole day.

MORE PEOPLE, MORE POSITIVES!!


----------



## person3

falling_free- I had that album a long time ago...I think!

I still have the hologram one...you know the one with Papua New Guinea on it...it's a great album.

What other music do you like?

Today I ran HALF A MILE STRAIGHT. I think. I can't tell exactly how many laps in the gym track it took to equal a mile but i think it's ten and I ran five. I have had success at running/walking but I've never thought I could run that far STRAIGHT! Woo, I'm excited. I'm trying to get into running shape and learn soccer so I can be in the intramural soccer team. Sounds silly but I've had a want to learn soccer for a while.

I'm also taking a fencing class, ballet, and dance conditioning.

Ballet is like S&M: you have a woman bending you into painful positions you may not necessarily want to get into, pushing your ass if it's sticking out too much, and yelling at you for not doing the right thing. 

I'm also taking six non-exercise classes: Foundations of Psychology (boring right now...I read ahead in the book to the Freud section and realized that as a woman I can have an Electra syndrome. Which makes me feel like Jennifer Garner), Modern Germany (interesting history class..the teacher already knows my name! I'm ecstatic about that. Germany reminds me a lot of america in its history...with the conservative/liberal standoffs and such.), Comp 2 (my english teacher is a crazed bitch...why are all women english teachers crazed bitches???), Honors American Sexuality (woo), and Principles of Horticulture (anyone want their lawn manicured?)

thursday night a guy from my old tennis class gave me his phone number.

I saw my ex.  that was depressing.

oh wait. good stuff. yeah.

I didn't punch him!

I also, along with enneagirl, lost a pound.

I have ballet shoes now.

I'm at a real university finally after two years of community college and art/tech type institutions prior.

I don't have to work.

Good stuff...

I have good friends thank god.


----------



## person3

oh wait that was five non-excercise classes.

I WANT to take studio art as well, making it six classes.

That would put me at 21 hours of college this semester!


----------



## Guest

Melissa you are the cutest thing ever!


----------



## Guest

I cuddled my puppy,we are in love


----------



## Guest

I stayed home all day and did absolutely nothing. Now im about to go to a giant party. I consider both of those to be 'good things'.

eDfGr33n
"beer in a camel back"


----------



## Guest

I cuddled my friend today, Im in love with him.


----------



## Kelson12

I listened to Edo. G and Pete Rock..."My Own Worst Enemy"
Crazy CD...Good lookin out Soulbro

I went to class all day

I went out the the club with my friends

Not a bad day...holla

Kelson


----------



## Guest

Person3,

Papua New Guinea is on Accelerator. Tis a fine album.

Lets see. Bought 'House of Leaves', installed broadband modem in house, and i'll be seeing Salvador Dali exhibit today at Philadelphia Museum of Art. Hooray.


----------



## Guest

I had fun with Clover today.

My old roommate invited me to go with her to a women's party in Amsterdam today.
Havent been to such exciting for-women-only parties for quite a while.
I hope its gonna be fun and I can use some of that because I feel bad.


----------



## Guest

well- i ahev to admit- i started this post and i am so glad i did bc my weekend has not been stable. that being said.....that positives for me today are that i read ALL of the posts here.....thank you because i had a horrible weekend. keep tham coming hope tomoorow is better than today


----------



## Guest

Today I popped a klonopin and I feel 10x better. Played about 10+ hours of video games and ate about 50 slices of bacon.


----------



## Guest

wish i had 10 hours to play video games...what did you play?


----------



## university girl

today what did i do... lemme see if i can remember... hmmm... well i made some good hummus! also, i had a good workout at the gym!


----------



## Guest

wrote a few new guitar riffs that sounded damn good. I really think I could be in a band when I start to feel better physically.


----------



## g-funk

Did 300 sit ups.

Obsessive?moi?


----------



## Guest

Lets see...I played NHL 2K3, Sid Meier's Pirates, Disgaea, Soldat, Call of Duty.......way too much crap

Woopty doo, i have a date tonight that i'm excited about now, but i'll end up getting paranoid an hour before it and have an anxiety attack and relapse at dinner with her. I just hope I don't have an anxietyy attack while i'm having sex with her tonight.


----------



## Guest

I had a nice phonechat with my sister's 3 year old(est) daughter 
who asked me if I have a sister too? She's so cute.

And I had a flirt at the party I went to sunday :wink: :wink:


----------



## Guest

That you managed to sleep, Clover


----------



## Kelson12

Getting my haircut...it needs it...usually go every couple weeks and it has been three weeks right now. Usually get it cut real short in the summer, and let it grow a bit in the winter, but I think I may go back to getting it short again!

Eating dinner with my parents. Should be nice.

Kelson


----------



## falling_free

I baught Ichi the killer specal edition with the anime and special features disc, and it turned out to be a great film, very gorey and quite disturbing japense pycological thriller, great action, great direction, and good acting but not for the faint hearted (to say the least), one of the main charecters kakihara joins my list of all time cool movie cahrecters, despite the fact that he is a sadomacocist pychopath, great dress sense though!!



















Also got pink floyd piper at the gates of dawn, I like this album a lot and (perhaps this is contrivsal) prefer it to dark side of the moon as I find this older sound a lot more trippy and twisty turny, intersteller overdrive is an amazing song and so is gnome, because it is a song about a gnome


----------



## Guest

Ichi is a great movie. I found myself laughing a bit much during some of the gory scenes...but i'm nuts so its acceptable. Kakihara has got to be one of the most fucked up villians in any movie ever and I just lovhis choice of weaponry, especially with what he does to them at the end. The sotry is really screwed up too and it deserves a few watches before I could piece together what was going on.

Ichi...i guess ichi is like the post-postmodernist protagonist...sort of like DeNiro in Taxi Driver...just exponentially more fucked up.


----------



## falling_free

> Ichi is a great movie. I found myself laughing a bit much during some of the gory scenes...but i'm nuts so its acceptable.


heh heh I think that the directer intended some of the gorey scenes to be funny, like the bit where that woman gets her leg chopped off and starts hopping around, and when he goes in that room and all that blood just gushes out of the door like a river, I think comic book violence is the word.



> Kakihara has got to be one of the most f--- up villians in any movie ever and I just lovhis choice of weaponry, especially with what he does to them at the end.


Yeh but I found I was vouching more for him than I was for Ichi because of that scene where ichi murders that prosistute, that scene shocked me and also because ichi <SPOILER> kills that kid at the end <SPOILER>
while kakihara just killed to get to ichi and to avenge his boss, I dunno guess I like the antihero sometimes.

The anime is quite interesting as well, but really some people would find it quite sick, it involves ichi devolping his sadist tendencies and shows his bullying and hard home life that is described in the movie, and the anime is full of violence sex and some preety sick scenes were ichi gets off on dying animals and people.

Also watching the anime I got a bit more confused as I though Ichi's master impanted memories into his head of bullies, but in the anime it shows him being bullied. I have only seen the film once though so I have probably missed something.


----------



## Guest

kelson wasnt it your birthday the ohter day? happy belated...

i got a letter from my sister today- that was cool....i am making a kick $%^ dinner tonight as well.


----------



## Kelson12

Nope...it was my Mom's birthday. Not mine :lol:

Kelson


----------



## Guest

i tried! i really did...at least i got the birthday part correct --amazing a bachelors degree and i am still so forgetful....happyp bday to your mom!


----------



## university girl

Hey "today"... I made a kick ass dinner tonight too! It was pesto-topped basa (fish with pesto made from scratch) with steamed veggies. Yum, yum. Also, I went to the gym and had a really good work out.


----------



## Guest

i went on a walk- even though it is freezong outside- it was very refreshing that will make you wake up really quick....oh and i watched that horrible singer on american idol last nioght- now that was funny- i know i shouldnt be laighing-- but i was :wink:


----------



## maria

I always keep checking myself for signs for improvement, and today I managed to feel a bit nervous and also got a few tears into my eyes, which means I still have some sort of feelings. External stuff doesn't make me happy, just those moments when I feel I might get better. I'm pretty self- absorved..


----------



## g-funk

Got all the coins in money boxes/jars around the house and am going to give it to the tsunami thing.


----------



## lone wolf

Yay, today I - finally! - accomplished writing the essay about the computer simulation study of wastewater treatment plant. Well, the deadline was the 17th January, but I hope the teacher doesn't mind.  And all I could say, in my opinion the essay is quite impressive - 15 pages and such, hopefully the text would be understandable too... 8)


----------



## Guest

props to ninnu and g-funk.........seriously- i know this sounds terrible- but if you are feeling blue- and need a good, guilty laugh- watch american idol tonight. oh i am sorry but someof the people are just hillarious! (the ones that cant sing) check it out if you want to laugh and your bored....


----------



## Guest

I seriously might consider listening to Smash Mouth like Cloverstone to watching American Idol.


----------



## [rula]

today i finally learned to squirt the antibiotics in my kitty's mouth without getting my face scratched up! yes!!! (he had 12 teeth pulled out  )

ichi fans- you should see Miike's Visitor Q, less gorey but even more funny/bizzare!


----------



## Guest

Miike is great. If any of you dare to see the unamimously most fucked up film ever made then get yourself Tetsuo: Iron Man. If you have high speed, I might be able to hook you up, but I doubt feel like helping anyone out anytime soon. The next week is designated 'me' time so piss off.

Sorry for the large pic but i think this badass cover has some good selling qualities for the product I choose to endorse at this time.


----------



## Guest

I didn't have to work today!


----------



## Guest

i watched a movie called the anniversary party.....i really liked it...also saw the forgotten-didnt like it too much though. played with my dog


----------



## Guest

i wasnt sad today- i took a nap without interruption and i read a good book. keep posting!


----------



## falling_free

My dad was 50 today, and I went to his party and met some of my family I haven't seen for a while and got drunk.


----------



## Guest

I watched underage girls from my window play in a snowstorm with a pedophilic grin on my face.


----------



## Homeskooled

I got to go out tonight with two college women....then another gave me her number while we were out. Man, I feel good.

Homeskooled :lol:


----------



## Guest

Yesterday night I went to my sister-in-law with my boyfriend's parents and we ate a good meal and talked a lot and laughed a lot,  had a good time. We played cards (what an old game :? ) but had fun.

C xxx


----------



## bat

i made jam for the first time today. gooseberry(didnt set) and blackcurrant (perfect!). also went into the mountains for a walk in the snow. been looking on the net for cheap ways to visit patagonia next year


----------



## Guest

i am a terrible procrastinator.so i am happy to say that i got a project finished i have been working on for a bit. that is a big accomplishmant for me. whoopiee :wink:


----------



## kenc127

Didn't think about DP or schizophrenia for more than 1 minute today.


----------



## Guest

i talked to my freind today from college. took my mind off of everything else pondering old times together..everyone should call an old freind sometime.....


----------



## Guest

i am thankful that i have today. that i got up this morning and didnt feel bad. have not had one negative thought all day. hoping to remind others that there are days like this for everyone. take it day by day.i believe anything more than that sometimes is too much to think about. i am happy that i have this board to freely express myself. i think that is one thing we all need to remember....oh yeah and i had great sex last night thats always a plus


----------



## dakotajo

Im making a ton of money right now and it feels damn good.


----------



## sebastian

i've been moved to a more remote location at work allowing me to surf the internet and email friends more effectively during my arduous workday.

s.


----------



## Guest

I woke up to the sound of soft summer rain,knowing I didn't have to get out of bed for anyone or anything.....mmmmmmmm


----------



## dreamcatcher

sounds like heaven shelly


----------



## Guest

the day was long today-------and on the forum as well......i am glad the day is done and i can relax.....i hope everyone takes time to relax tonight and do something that makes them happy........like have great sex....eat chocolate, listen to music...watch a movie..whatever....i know ill be doing all of those........... :wink: gooooooooood night and sweet dreams--man im sweet tonight!


----------



## Guest

the best thing that happened to me today was reading Dreamcatcher's lovely post to me.....thank you dreams  it feels so good when people are kind


----------



## Guest

Well, today I read lots of posts that made me smile. I am glad to see that people on teh board are being much more proactive regarding thier "issues" if you will. I am happy to see that the forum is really here to help others. Somedays you need to be reminded that people care.


----------



## Guest

I loved my contact with Terri tonight.

And I love this thread, today. Good that you keep the aliveness in it.  
And its good to be back here, if even for a short while.


----------



## Guest

I love wendy- she rocks.
i am also happy that the people of iraq are SO FAR indulging well in thier newfound democracy. i wish them well from overseas-


----------



## Guest

I love wendy- she rocks.
i am also happy that the people of iraq are SO FAR indulging well in thier newfound democracy. i wish them well from overseas-


----------



## Guest

I love today too, and she rocks 8)


----------



## terri*

I was so glad to see Wendy back around town tonight. She brings a lot to the Board *and* she plays games the bestest. Tonight was good because she made my spirit light.

After putting it off as long as possible, I finally mopped my kitchen floor! Is that a big deal for anyone else? :shock:


----------



## lone wolf

I'm at uni now, I had an exam of Pulpmill Chemicals Recovery and Energy Processes of Pulping (oh what a word, I just copy'n'pasted it here). I had read a minimum amount for it and was afraid of not passing the exam. NO WAY - the exam went well, I'm pretty sure I will at least pass it. Yay!  Now I'm just waiting forward to see the grade...

Edit: Not a word, but a title of the course. Oh my English...


----------



## g-funk

I ate a bowl of cold baked beans. I LOVE cold baked beans. My Mum ate them out the tin when she was pregnant with me. weird

terri*, totally understand the mopping the floor. the things that seem so easy for everyone else, seem such an accomplishment sometimes. i completed my tax return and paid it yesterday and it has been hanging over my head for months. sooo relieved it's untrue


----------



## Guest

I love watching american idol(its hillarious) i kow that sounds so mean for the ones who suck....but I can't help it. Oh well sometimes you need alugh, and thats where i get mine sometimes! peace.
good night all who post here and sleep well and dream of wonderful people.


----------



## Guest

Today, I had a terrible day today. Hope tomorrow is better.


----------



## Kelson12

I made it through another day. And amazingly my boss told me how good of a job I am doing. Yet each minute I feel like I am gonna fall off the face of the earth and lose it. Insane. Just plain insane.

Kelson


----------



## Guest

today i woke up at 3 and just like every other day browsed through the web, watched some tv, went for a drive to the park, played in the swings and all of a sudden a bunch of cops stormed the place and chased down this guy who was drunk or somthin and arrested him. After that i went over to a friends house to go dirtbiking. Now im here on dpselfhelp.com


----------



## terri*

I made it thru today. And somedays that's just the best one can do.

terri*


----------



## Guest

terr- keep the faith...your post is very true. I wanted to say that my positive for today is that everyone posts here......i really appreciate it , and look forward to your responses.. if it is sunny where you are, get out and play!


----------



## maria

when at 2.30 a.m i sit alone with five empty beer bottles in front of me the day can't have been that bad, can it? (un)fortunately it's somebody else's liver partying right now. but the day was still pretty fine, spent it with my best friend and felt upbeat and happyish, but of course in a good old dissociative way.

edit: i mixed up beer with bear, and in another thread i didn't know op is a shortening for operation, and i'm an english major. What's happened to my brain?


----------



## Guest

Started the day off bad by sleaping way too much but I finished it off with a jog around the block, a realy good pizza i made, and the Ray Charles movie. Good flick.


----------



## Guest

Tomorrow me, my friend and her two daughters (8 & 11 years old) are going to the movies, for the children's matinee. That sure is gonna be fun!


----------



## Guest

Had a great giggle session with my daughter and a sweet young employee at work.
We were a bit naughty.
It was a hot,Sunday afternoon and we couldn't help ourselves..............honestly some rather odd people come into retail stores.


----------



## Guest

i am posting that i need someone to post- i know that is out of the element,,,,but i need someone to post some thing positive please. thank you very much.


----------



## dreamcatcher

today i managed to take my kids out to a farm were they got to feed the animals.....it was nice to see them happy


----------



## Guest

It's so far not as hot this morning,a light breeze and cloud cover is keeping it cooler than yesterday which was a scorcher.
I'm feeling slow,still in my nightie(I love cotton nighties).
I best get myself into gear a bunch of real estate people are coming by,nightie would not be a good look and house is messy but it's lovely and quiet.
Puppy sleeping,daughters at work,neighbours kids at school and NO lawn mowers or whipper snippers.So far no phone calls.
Right now I can hear a kookaburra and the cicardas.


----------



## Guest

Today, I'll post something positive. Since I was feeling bad and destructive inside, I decided to turn the destructiveness into something creative, to make me feel better and as a way out for all the bad energy. It worked a little bit. I made a large drawing with oil pastels, been busy with it the whole afternoon. Im amazed with the result, I have it hanging on my wall, in the spotlight :wink:


----------



## Phill

Was just reading through some posts and a neighbour started up a lawn mower. All of a sudden i had a flashback of good memories some years ago. A time when dr wasn't as troublesome. A time when the world was literally more colourful and just very right. Like when on a warm spring saturday afternoon i'd come home from the shopping and pour myself a refreshing cold drink and the sound of lawn mowers would come from neighbouring houses. I guess i just mean a strong feeling of wellbeing i haven't really experienced for a while.
I'm now more determined than ever to experience this again. 
As long as i'm my hearts still beating i'll keep trying and hoping and be determined to beat the enemy that dp/dr is. 
God, all this from the sound of a simple lawn mower!


----------



## Guest

thats awsome Phill. i haven't had an experience like this in a while but for now, just the memory that these feelings exsist somewhere inside me keep me going.  i am now waching Arjuna, a pretty neat anime about environmental and social issues, a bit corny at times, much better to watch japanese version with subtitles, check it out folks.


----------



## Guest

phil i love the way you put your story. Today me and my friend Ian were workin on his 86 VW GTI painting parts, detailing etc. It has lots of potential to become a beatiful car


----------



## terri*

Well, today I helped strip wallpaper from the walls of a kitchen. We finally finished and I am so damn happy I can hardly stand it. For anyone that knows, the walls had barely been primed and it was hell to get off. Hell I say!

People...Prime your walls. Better yet, never wallpaper!


----------



## falling_free

Today is my last day in college before a week long half term holiday, and also i will be able to play on halo 2 on Xbox live tonight


----------



## lone wolf

It is Friday - soon it will be the lazy, lazy weekend!  I woke up early today, as I had to go to the Helsinki city centre to meet the other students and our professor in the course, which will prepare us to do the Master's thesis. And I finally emailed the teacher at Viikki campus, who has the electricity meter, which I'll need in the experiment for the thesis. Hopefully he'll answer soon, so I'll get things really started! And, I've decided that I won't drink any cider this Friday evening, but only heavenly-tasty herb lemonade... AND... My boyfriend will borrow a video projector from his workplace for this weekend, so we can watch a couple of Finnish movies and and some chapters of Starg?te SG-1 on the big screen like we were in the cinema! Yay for that!!


----------



## Guest

I went to the beach and sat under a red and white stripped umbrella.

There are many of the same umbrellas in a row all along the beach.
A generous old Italian hippie guy puts them out every sunny day for anyone who wishes to use them.
He leaves a small cup in the sand,asking for a small donation.
Sometimes we offer him money but he won't take it .........he says "no worries,just enjoy".So we do 8)


----------



## Guest

i gave a toast to a wonderful person tonight.


----------



## university girl

Today I went for a walk, or rather, I was taken for a walk. A friend lent her dog to me, allowing me to get out in the sun. Had it not been for the dog, I wouldn't have gotten out. I got to go to the beach and walk along the sea wall. And, I got to watch one more silly seagull try to swallow a starfish. Even though the emotional feelings associated with being in the sun, smelling the ocean air or getting licked on the hands by a dog are quite different from what they once were, I remind myself that I am still able to go out and do these things.


----------



## Guest

i am still hoping that we will get better.....i guess still having hope makes it a positive thing.. i seriously HOPE we really do get better


----------



## dreamcatcher

today my wonderful partner sent me some lovely presents and cooked my tea


----------



## Guest

i went out in a public setting today for the first time in 2 weeks


----------



## Guest

My feeling of having a body is coming back.

Ive painted another painting today and I have discovered a new (or old?) talent, at least my mates seem to think so. I never thought I had it in me.


----------



## terri*

I found something I had not read in ages and thought it was something "good" to share. I share it in hopes it may give one person a gentler way to think today, away from all the fear and confusion.

(*Note: there is a reference to God, as you may perceive Him to be, near the end. If that is offensive for you, you may not care to read.)

Anyway, reading this calmed me today and that was good. I thought about the peace that is contained in this poem and how helpful those peaceful thoughts can be against our sometime racing, negative ones.

********************

Go placidly amid the noise and haste, 
and remember what peace there may be in silence. 
As far as possible, without surrender, 
be on good terms with all persons. 
Speak your truth quietly and clearly; and listen to others, 
even the dull and ignorant; they too have their story. 
Avoid loud and aggressive persons, they are vexations to the spirit. 
If you compare yourself with others, you may become vain and bitter; 
for always there will be greater and lesser persons than yourself. 
Enjoy your achievements as well as your plans. 
Keep interested in your own career, however humble; 
it is a real possession in the changing fortunes of time. 
Exercise caution in you business affairs; for the world is full of trickery. 
But let this not blind you to what virtue there is; 
many persons strive for high ideals; and everywhere life is full of heroism. 
Be yourself. 
Especially, do not feign affection. 
Neither be cynical about love; for in the face of all aridity and disenchantment 
it is perennial as the grass. 
Take kindly the counsel of the years, gracefully surrendering the things of youth. 
Nurture strength of spirit to shield you in sudden misfortune.
But do not distress yourself with dark imaginings. 
Many fears are born of fatigue and loneliness.
Beyond a wholesome discipline, be gentle with yourself. 
You are a child of the universe, 
no less than the trees and the stars, 
you have a right to be here. 
And whether or not it is clear to you, 
no doubt the universe is unfolding as it should. 
Therefore be at peace with God, 
whatever you conceive Him to be.
And whatever your labors and aspirations, 
in the noisy confusion of life,
keep peace with your soul. 
With all its sham, drudgery and broken dreams, 
it is still a beautiful world. 
Be cheerful. 
Strive to be happy.

Desiderata
Max Ehrmann


----------



## Guest

Does anyone like ginko trees? I love them. Everyone should see a ginko tree once in thier life!


----------



## Martinelv

Terri.........grrrrrrrr.......I thought we made a deal not to mention G.O.D. :lol:

I got laid last night, at long goddam last. 18 year old bar-maid. Face like a camel licking shit off a stinging nettle, but hey, I'm 33 and beggars can't be choosers.


----------



## enigma

The warm feeling it fills me with knowing that that collection agency that's been leaving automated messages on my answering machine every other day (including today) since the start of the year is actually looking for my _brother_. 

e


----------



## dakotajo

I just ate a huge ice cream cone and now I have gas.


----------



## enigma

Just gave my cat Stacey her last dose of eye medicine.

Yayyyyy!!!!!!!!! Didn't get scratched even _once_ (over the past two weeks that I've been administering them to her). 

e


----------



## Guest

Today, where are you? Or are you hiding away because you havent got any positives going on? :wink:

This whole week Ive enjoyed the park I have a great view on from my appartment, totally covered with snow, and snow and snow.
Its really nice to wake up and have that gorgeous view. These are always the best mornings of the year to wake up in 8)


----------



## Guest

Had a good long sleep this afternoon, and I felt much better after...


----------



## Guest

It was last friday afternoon actually, but want to share. I visited the family who's daughter I took care of, two afternoons a week, from when she was 8 months old. She's 8 years now and I hadnt seen her for 3 years.
As soon as I saw her, my heart warmed instantly, it was so special to see her again, and remembering I knew what she was like when she couldnt even walk yet or talk yet..lol. It was so beautiful. I cried when I came home. That is just a connection and feeling, like with her, thats so unique. Too beautiful. She will ALWAYS be in my heart. :wink:


----------



## enigma

Finally got off my hands and called that collection agency (that's been after my brother) back and told them to f**k off, and they said _okily dokily_!  I confess, I'd been holding back on that thinking if he p*ssed me off too bad,I could just call them and give them his current ph# :twisted: . But the phone ringing all the time had grown _extremely_ tiresome. Guess I'll have to come up something else on him instead. (And please, no recommendations of family counseling.lol.)

e


----------



## Sunshine Spirit

I'm creating a photo' gallery in my hallway (I've gone all posh!), so I asked my dad if I could borrow his photo' albums, to pick out the best. Not only did he bring numerous photo' albums, but also hundreds of old fashioned slides and a machine.

So today I've been enjoying a fabulous slide show on my wall. It's been wonderful to see many photo's of when my brothers, sister and I were little, as well as my parents when they were courting, etc.. Those were the glorious days before Dp...


----------



## livinginhell333

i had a conversation like 5 mins with this kid in class. i count that as good, but i don't have feelings like in my heart anymore. i just don't feel it even when i see my mom or this girl i used to have a lot of feelings before, i don't feel it anymore and it sux cuz i kno deep down i have those feelings, i just don't know where they wen't.


----------



## Guest

It has been awhile since I have posted.....I am doing very well, and I am happy to tell everyone that---I hope you all realize that you can get through what is aling you-not just because i did- but because we allknow cases where it is possible. Good luck and keep posting !
today


----------



## enigma

today said:


> I hope you all realize that you can get through what is aling you-not just because i did-


Congratulations,today,that _is_ good news! (You never really _knew_ me. But still...)

And thanks for creating this thread! 

e


----------



## Martinelv

I just stuck my fingers down my throat so I could spew up the evil poison that is Effexor. Feel better now.


----------



## Sunshine Spirit

It was a shock to lose my neighbour, John, to stomach cancer just over a month ago. He was only 51. He was 100% gay, so it didn't bother my partner whenever I gave John big, caring hugs. John suffered from depression too, you see. But he seemed physically well and was generally happy with life.

He 'phoned me from hospital one day, to say that he'd had an investigatory operation performed on his stomach (He thought he had an ulcer), and that he felt fine. But when I visited him the following day, he didn't even recognise me. It was awful. Before the test results came back, just a day later, he was dead.

I've never been to a pauper's funeral before. It was so sad. Only six people attended. The only flowers he had were the measly bunch of red roses I'd bought for him. I felt embarrased, asking for them to be put on his coffin.

Anyway, I just wanted to share something positive with you all. Today, I learnt that he'd left everything he had owned to me; ?84 in coins, a fabulous 28" TV/DVD and video, and finally... his beloved cuckoo clock.

God bless him!


----------



## Guest

its snowing like crazy outside and it looks beutiful!


----------



## [rula]

bringing this back up cuz Lostone wanted a positivity/love thread :wink:

anxiety was soo bad last night i was convinced i'd wake up in crazy-land. but still not crazy yet.

-r


----------



## jake

thanks rula it's a great thread! I got to smile at some of the posts, the weather is cooling down, I have an income and roof over my head, my dishes are done, and I took a shower and washed my hair last nite. It was RELAXING! I slept last nite. I also went out on a limb and decided to tell some folks I was disappointed which really felt risky, and they said they were sorry! Imagine that! I let it all hang out in a sense instead of being grown up and "controlled" and it went well!


----------



## LOSTONE

Hay rula, thanks. 
I must have missed this thread. I am happy to see all the replys it got.

The most positive thing I have done recently is go out and look for work.
It feels good to be doing something construtive again, rather than sitting around thinking about stuff all day long.


----------



## Da'Burgh

While in church today I had some brief moments of reality. I felt like today I was more connected than I have been in a while. I like to believe I'm on the way to recovery.


----------



## LOSTONE

> I like to believe I'm on the way to recovery.


Da thats good news, I hope your beliefs turn into reality for you.

I feel like I'm getting on the way to recovery myself, today my dp/dr did not bother me hardly at all. And I actully enjoyed spending some time with my family today wich dose not happen often. I did happen to stab myself in the hand today though, that sucked. If I had to I would stab myself every day just to be dp/dr free though  .


----------



## Milan

Took the little one on a ferry ride yesterday around Sydney harbour and it was a gorgeous 22degC winters day.

Afterwards we went to see a 3D Imax film and I found it amusing when he was trying to catch the images in front of him with his little hands.

Felt weird all day but very little anxiety. Overall a brilliant day!!


----------



## rainboteers

Got my computer fixed  , went home cooked my mom an amazing dinner, had a heart to heart with her (we have been at odds really bad), and think I worked things out!!!


----------



## Martinelv

Had a really good day yesterday. Went for an interview in the middle of the Suffolk countryside, which went quite well, then went to Flatford Mills with my mother and walked around the area where Constable drew 'The Haywain'. And my head was full of peace...for a while. Normal chaos is resumed today....


----------



## enigma

This should be a sticky in the "Off Topics" section.

It could replace "Say something here that's never been said before" (I never wished for that to become a sticky anyway. If it had gone to just three pages I would've considered it a big success).

e


----------



## Monkeydust

I still have some money left in my wallet to last for the week.


----------



## LOSTONE

I am feeling more and more positive every day  .

enigma I was thinking this thread should be a sticky also.
It is sticky just by popularity anyway.


----------



## Kelson12

It's nice outside....but then again, I'm stuck inside, so not sure if this is actually a positive or not. But, I will be playing softball in about an hour or so outside, so will get to enjoy it somewhat.


----------



## Guest

Monkeydust said:


> I still have some money left in my wallet to last for the week.


Yeah, me too..lol, gladly 

........went shopping for groceries and had to count my money so I would have some left for the last days of this week.
Went to my volunteers job today doing some administrative work.
Did the dishes and cooked my evening meal.
Phoned a friend, who wasnt home.
Posted a bit here.
Enjoyed myself basically, today.


----------



## Lilymoonchild

I made some awesome vegetable-rice sir-fry with fried tofu. mmmmmmm


----------



## Monkeydust

I have a whole day free to sit on my arse and do nothing in particular. I am also about to make a nice sandwich. I like sandwiches.


----------



## Lilymoonchild

I had a day to sit on my arse all day, but did ALL my dishes instead. Do you know how long it's been since I've had ALL the dishes done and in the cupboard at one time? Seems like as soon as you have them done you have to use them, so they're never all done at once. I think I'll quit eating so as not to have to pull them out......


----------



## LOSTONE

Why did this thread dissappear? Why is this thread not a sticky over in thats life yet? Oh well.

I just got a new job today  !
The pay is very good  !
The hours are perfict  !
And it is only a 1/2 mile from my house  !!

Today was a good day!

I am very happy to be working again, now I won't see my mother during the week.


----------



## person3

LOSTONE,

I'll send MY mother to your office then


----------



## kchendrix

I talked to my brother on the phone and caught up on life.

I went to our church bbq last night with my son and had a good time.

I woke up this morning breathing!!!!!!


----------



## LOSTONE

Person tell your mother to back off!

I drive a forklift in a warehouse that is kept below -20%F.

Unless she likes freezer burn tell her to stay away!

P.S. I'm sure you mother is a very wonderful women  .


----------



## jake

Been so busy tracking down car parts and tools and fixing my car, I haven't felt any DP in three or more days. More contact with the outside world. Also fixed my lawnmower. Could help my neighbor by feeding her dogs cuz her father died. I could say I was sorry and mean it. Being able to be real! I can be glad for other people's good fortune--(Congrats on the job LOSTONE) and I can smile at posts (thx person3). Practicing the opposite of unreal and in a haze of unreality/nothingness seems to work wonders.


----------



## Da'Burgh

Not just today but over the last few days I've been hanging out with friends and forgetting about DP and DR. 8)


----------



## terri*

Hey, good for you Da'Burgh. That's great.

As for me, I realised how much peace one can find in the grin of a toothless 3 month old. It can make some of life's simple annoyances seem like just that, simple... maybe not forever, but certainly for the day.

Toothless baby grins...gotta love 'em.


----------



## ShyTiger

I finally got my motorbike license! Yaaaaeeeeeeeee.


----------



## wadey3

actually managed a bit of reality tonite, ohh it felt fine, mighty fine...Just a feast day here in Malta, a few fireworks and a few beers but things were cool like and my long lost friend reality was there and i got out which is a semi miracle and did not ruminate as i have tended to do. So i'll leave it at that.

wade :wink:


----------



## Guest

It sounds really silly but i've found that listening to really upbeat 60's soul and dancing around my room help when i'm feeling really detatched. Anything with repetitive physical movement, exercising,dancing, even a bit of tai-chi can help abate sensations of real detatchment i've found.


----------



## Guest

tkennedy said:


> It sounds really silly but i've found that listening to really upbeat 60's soul and dancing around my room help when i'm feeling really detatched. Anything with repetitive physical movement, exercising,dancing, even a bit of tai-chi can help abate sensations of real detatchment i've found.


Tkennedy, I do the dancing too...lol, and do Yoga 3 times a week and yes, this kind of activity does help with feeling more connected with myself, less detached. Good for you. 8)


----------



## Guest

went to mountains with my friend (not a girlfriend, not a right chemistry between the two of us) (not to mention the chemistry in my dp?d brain) and her dog. we were hiking a lot, stoping in various pubs and it felt so good! for some moments, it seemed my dp got weak and it felt like the mental fog lifted a bit for a few short moments. that felt so good, even the anxiety and depression went to fucking hell for those two great days. well, today is monday and you know mondays, right. but there will be weekend again. i was affraid of weekends for some time (not too much distraction), but now the weekend doesn?t seem so evil anymore.


----------



## Imagine

I had... wait are you all ready for this... I had...

A... MCDONALDS.

GIGGIDY GIGGIDY GOO! :twisted:


----------



## Milan

> Toothless baby grins...gotta love 'em.


Totally agree. I love babies. I can watch their little faces for hours.

Hey....found out yesterday that we're preggers. Wasn't planned but I'm really happy that it happend.

I'm over the moon.


----------



## Imagine

Congratulations.

Hope you have a beautiful healthy baby.

Who's poop smells like Chanel No.5. :lol:


----------



## rainboteers

Milan said:


> Hey....found out yesterday that we're preggers. Wasn't planned but I'm really happy that it happend.


Oh wow congratulations!!


----------

